# Primate Suspect Fingered In Garden Store Thefts - USA Today



## VGAdmin (May 24, 2012)

veggiegardener submitted a new blog post

Primate Suspect Fingered In Garden Store Thefts - USA Today










Continue reading the Original Blog Post.


----------

